# 1st Artisan no Knead Bread 2018



## tropics (Jan 1, 2018)

made a loaf of Artisan No Knead bread to start the year
I used Woodcutters Recipe 

Mixed yesterday it sat for 16 hrs






Preheated the oven and formed the ball





Fresh out of the oven smells wonderful





Going to enjoy this with some Turkey soup for dinner
Happy New Year 
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

That looks fantastic!
I could eat the whole loaf!
Al


----------



## griz400 (Jan 1, 2018)

Need that with the beans I just started .. point


----------



## tropics (Jan 1, 2018)

smokinal said:


> That looks fantastic!
> I could eat the whole loaf!
> Al


Al I hope it is as tasty as it looks,I am still new to baking Bread Thanks for the Like i appreciate it 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 1, 2018)

griz400 said:


> Need that with the beans I just started .. point


Jeff I do hope it is good,so far I haven't had to throw any of the breads out.Thanks for the point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 1, 2018)

From my house to yours may this be a memorial year,without hardships & wows a slice of bread from mine





Piece to all
Richie


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 27, 2018)

That looks great,Richie. Soon you'll be hooked on bread making like me.


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2018)

chewmeister said:


> That looks great,Richie. Soon you'll be hooked on bread making like me.



Jon I doubt I will ever get serious into bread making,turns hard in one day.Making a try at hamburger buns today
Richie


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 27, 2018)

Cool. Let us know how those buns turn out.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 27, 2018)

Some how I missed this Richie.     That bread looks good.   I want to get into bread making.   So far I have only made Rollers recipe.


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2018)

chewmeister said:


> Cool. Let us know how those buns turn out.



Did a post with them.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/blue-cheese-sliders-on-home-made-buns.272238/


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Some how I missed this Richie.     That bread looks good.   I want to get into bread making.   So far I have only made Rollers recipe.


Adam The milk bread seems to work for me.I found my problem I think my oven may be cooking to hot,I saved the flat burger buns in a plastic bag.They are still soft 
Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

